# pluma gay



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola amigos...
Les cuento que me llegó por mail un video que hace parodia española a la canción de O-zone (dagostea din tei, creo que se llama -ahora creo que se escribe así  ), el caso es que trata de la vida gay y el coro dice 
"fiesta, fiesta
y pluma pluma gay"
¿qué quiere decir eso de pluma gay?
¿es una expresión española o algo así?
Perdonen lo tonto de la pregunta pero me causa curiosidad   
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Laia

La canción original era "Dragostea din tei" y lo de "pluma gay" lo dicen porque cuando "alguien tiene pluma" significa "que es gay".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Sí, de eso mismo. Gracias Laia


----------



## Fernando

Laia tiene razón. Normalmente se dice que "tiene pluma" al que se le nota mucho su condición homosexual y es muy amanerado (por ejemplo en el uso de las manos o en la forma de hablar). Por ejemplo el típico homosexual de 1,90 metros con bigote, vestido de policía y con 2 horas de gimnasio diarias no "tendría pluma".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡wow! Entonces "tener pluma" en España es lo que llamamos (despectivamente) "una loca" en México.
Gracias por aclararme un poco más


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente, una loca (también se utiliza en España) tiene mucha pluma.


----------



## Laia

Sí, perdona, no he dado este matiz (¡tan importante!) antes porque me he bajado el vídeo de internet y lo estaba viendo yo también (¡qué bueno es!  ) y claro, tenía en mente al gay tipo "loca".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias a ambos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,
también se dice "se le ve el plumero" en el mismo registro
hasta luego


----------



## Laia

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> también se dice "se le ve el plumero" en el mismo registro


 
Yo cuando le digo a alguien "se te ve el plumero" lo que quiero decir es que estoy adivinando sus intenciones, o que si miente me estoy dando cuenta.


----------



## diegodbs

Efectivamente, "se le ve el plumero" no tiene nada que ver con el otro significado de "pluma".


----------



## Viriato

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¡wow! Entonces "tener pluma" en España es lo que llamamos (despectivamente) "una loca" en México.
> Gracias por aclararme un poco más


Efectivamente Tigger, tanto la expresión _"tiene pluma" _como _"loca" _tienen un matiz despectivo.
Lo de _"se le ve el plumero" _también lo he oído yo refiriéndose a este tema.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Ser una loca[za]" se refiere a algo exagerado, pero "tener pluma" se refiere a ademanes sutiles. También se puede "tener mucha pluma" o "tener un plumazo", "ser de la acera de enfrente", "entender", "ser colega" (estos dos tienen que ser dichos con entonación que dé a entender que va con segundas), "preferir la carne al pescado" (para los hombres, para las lesbianas se dice lo contrario) y montones y montones de expresiones más.

Incluso hay algún gesto con este significado, como el que consiste en poner un pulgar en un lado de la barbilla y rascarse una patilla con el índice de la misma mano.

"Vérsele el plumero" no tiene ninguna connotación de este tipo, aunque pueda usarse para ello si el contexto es apropiado.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Muchas gracias a todos, yo creo que son expresiones muy graciosas todas y que hay un sin fin de ellas, pero también pueden ser despectivas.
Conozco un millón de ellas aquí, pero creo que mi pregunta original ha sido contestada. 
Gracias


----------



## Jellby

Yo lo de "tener pluma" no lo había oído nunca, pero sí el equivalente "tener vena" o "tener mucha vena" o "tener una vena...".


----------



## amikama

¿Qué tiene la pluma que ver con ser gay?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

amikama said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tiene la pluma que ver con ser gay?


 
Ahora veo relación de pluma gay con algo que se dice en México:
"Trae puestas todas las plumas", con plumas se sustituye "estola" (es que hay estolas de plumas de ave), la estola se relaciona con algo muy femenino...
Bueno esta es la relación que encuentro


----------



## Mita

Uyyy... Este video (y la canción en sí) estuvo muy de moda en Chile en el 2004 y me tenía loca (me salía hasta en la sopa ).
Lo que yo me pregunto es por qué "gay" lo pronuncian "gai" y no "guei". ¿En algunos países lo pronuncian así? ¿O lo habrán hecho sólo para que sonara como la canción original?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que en España dicen gai porque decir guei sería un barbarismo, una copia del inglés tal cual...
Esperemos a que un Español nos confirme o me ilumine


----------



## Laia

Pues no lo sé, se dice de ambas formas, la verdad. Almenos yo lo he oído de las dos formas.


----------



## Alundra

Se dice de las dos formas... supongo que tiene que ver con verlo escrito... la gente que sabe inglés, lo lee en inglés y la gente que no sabe inglés, lo lee en español... creo...

Alundra.


----------



## Jellby

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Creo que en España dicen gai porque decir guei sería un barbarismo, una copia del inglés tal cual...
> Esperemos a que un Español nos confirme o me ilumine



Yo también lo he oído de las dos formas, y no siempre relacionado con quién sabe más o menos inglés, es cuestión de costumbre y de registros... Lo que yo estoy intentando es instaurar el plural "gayes" :-D


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo también lo he oído de las dos formas, y no siempre relacionado con quién sabe más o menos inglés, es cuestión de costumbre y de registros... Lo que yo estoy intentando es instaurar el plural "gayes" :-D


 
¿Gayes?   y, ¿cómo lo pronuncias? ¿gaies?, ¿gailles?, ¿gueis?, ¿guelles?, ¿gueilles?


----------



## Fernando

Entiendo que jellby quiere que lo pronunciemos Gayes (no gaies).

No es descabellado. Gay era una palabra española que entró en desuso, así que si rigen las normas generales es la forma "normal" de construir el plural.


----------



## Jellby

gayes, como suena. 

De rey, reyes; de gay (no guey), gayes. Claro, que entonces sería de jersey, jerseyes... y esto tampoco lo he oído


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias, aquí el plurar (que no se si sea correcto su uso) es gays (gueis) 
Saludos


----------



## ramariel

La expresión "tiene pluma" (= afeminado) es conocida sólo en España o también en otros países de habla castellana?

Gracias.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Por acá tambine se conoce, podría ser por ejemplo:
_"Aayyyyy....se le cayó el plumero"_

saludos


----------



## fernando el casir

En Argentina es totalmente desconocida esa expresión.


----------



## barryjuait

En Chile jamás lo he escuchado.


----------



## MSanchezC

Hola ramariel,
Pues acá en México no la he escuchado nunca, pero....será interesante ver las respuestas que te den para saber donde le dicen asi.
Saludos!


----------



## ramariel

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Kangy

fernando el casir said:


> En Argentina es totalmente desconocida esa expresión.



Puede que no se conozca, pero en el ambiente homosexual, alguien "pluma" es alguien demasiado afeminado, histérico y con aires de diva.

Te suena "Pluma, pluma gay..."?


----------



## Namarne

"Tener pluma" se dice por acá, sí, pero también se dice: _a ése se le ve la pluma_. (De alguien que es amanerado.) Así que quizá sí, más que homosexual, es afeminado, amanerado.


----------



## arasibo

Lo de las pluma Gay Significa: Gay es una palabra en ingles para homosexual en Puerto Rico y en La Republica Dominicana de donde se hizo la cancion. Un Homosexual se le dice Pato y los patos tienen plumas a eso se refiere el plumero, Pluma Gay es las plumas del Pato entienden.


----------



## falbala84

arasibo said:


> Lo de las pluma Gay Significa: Gay es una palabra en ingles para homosexual en Puerto Rico y en La Republica Dominicana de donde se hizo la cancion. Un Homosexual se le dice Pato y los patos tienen plumas a eso se refiere el plumero, Pluma Gay es las plumas del Pato entienden.



Creo que en España no proviene de ahí, sino más bien de las plumas que las vedettes vestían en las revistas. Los gays (en España también se usa el término) siempre han sido muy folclóricos y creo que de ahí viene el decir que "se tiene pluma".

Por cierto, la canción de la que hablas no sé cuál es, pero la que yo digo es la de "Fiesta, fiesta, pluma, pluma, gay", y definitivamente es una canción hecha en España...


----------



## vante04

Creo que también tener pluma hace referencia a las vedettes, las cuales tienen plumas por todos lados, o a las vedettes de carnaval. Son pocos los hombres que se animan a bailar candombe en público.


----------



## westpalm

No se la razon por la cual a un gay se le diga que tierne pluma, pero recuerdo en mi nativa Cuba que se le decia a los homoxesuales "pajaros" y cuando hablablan o hacian gestos femeninos se decia "se le fue una pluma".


----------



## Juaki

Creo que viene de la expresión "a pluma y a pelo" que se usaba en la caza para referirse a las aves o los mamíferos. Se hace una metáfora con el objeto sexual, el que hace a pluma y a pelo, le da lo mismo cazar conejos (pelo) que pájaros (pluma) y si se decía "a este le va más la pluma que el pelo" se marcaban sus preferencias sexuales. De ahí a sacar la palabra 'pluma' para significar todo lo referente al mariconeo no hay más que un paso.

Por cierto, que la palabra 'gay' no es inglesa, lo inglés (o estadounidense) es darle el significado de homosexual asumido. En español se ha dicho 'gay' desde antiguo (tiene origen occitano) para significar "alegre", pero modernamente se dijo 'gayo' o 'gaya'. A la poesía se le llamaba "la gaya ciencia" o "el gay saber" (decía Antonio Machado cuando estaba de profesor de secundaria en Baeza, a principios de siglo XX: _Heme aquí ya, profesor / de lenguas vivas, ayer / maestro del *gay* *saber*, / aprendiz de ruiseñor_.). Y el color que ahora llaman 'verde pistacho' se llamaba 'verde gay', que, a veces, se escribía con una sola palabra, 'verdegay', y, también a veces se podía oír el modismo rimado "¿Qué hay, Verdegay?", para saludar a un amigo. Y es solo ahora, por la presión cultural de lo anglosajón, cuando se está diciendo 'gay' con el significaco de "joto, mondri, sarasa, puto, trolo, loca o muerdealmohadas". Bueno, pues bien, un sinónimo más, como teníamos pocos. Las Academias lo admitieron en el DLE, primero la RAE en el Diccionario Manual de 1984 como voz del argot inglés, y ya en el general de la RAE y la ASALE, con el significado de "homosexual".
GAY


----------

